# vBulletin 3.8.7 Upgrade Sep 30, '12 - Report Problems



## Makai Guy

With the extensive modifications that we have made to tailor our vBulletin bbs software to TUG's needs, there are almost assuredly a few glitches in this new vBulletin installation that we have not discovered yet.

Please use this thread ONLY to report problems you encounter with the updated bulletin board.

Please only post about problems that are NOT shown in the list below, or for which additional input is requested in the thread.

There is a separate thread for general discussion of the upgrade *here*.

I'm making changes here fast and furious, so you may already be looking at outdated code. Before reporting any problems, please do the following:

Refresh/reload the page.

If that doesn't help:

Log off the board.
Exit your browser.
Reload your browser.
Log back onto the board.

You can also try to clear your browser cache and cookies from this site.​
Please report separate problems in separate posts to make it easier to track what's been dealt with.

*KNOWN PROBLEMS* - We are aware of the following problems, and are working on them.  This list will be updated as new problems are reported and/or solved.

*THERE IS NO FIX FOR THE FOLLOWING:*
*Messages Posted on Old Board after 10:40 am (US EDT) Sept 30 are lost.*  These were posted after the database 'snapshot' was taken for use in the new version.  We tried to put the old board into 'read-only' mode to prevent this, but it failed. There is no fix for this.  Please repost, with our apologies for the inconvenience.
*Custom Avatars* (TUG Member only feature) - Any avatars you may have uploaded in the last month or so may be missing.  Please feel free to upload again, with our apologies for the inconvenience.

*WE BELIEVE THE FOLLOWING ARE FIXED.*  Please reply to let us know if you still experience any of them:
*Message Editor* - The Color-picking option in the FULL (Advanced) editor is not working.
*Clicking on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon in post* does not activate Quick Reply box at bottom of screen. 
*Clicking on Username in a Post* does not display the normal drop-down menu.
*Quick Links* in the blue navigation bar are broken.
*Today's Posts* link in the not-logged-in version of the blue navigation bar doesn't work. 
*Last Minute Rental Date Limit* box sometimes shows at top of some search result pages (Today's Posts, find posts by a user, etc.).  Seems to depend on the search results in some way, but I've not been able to figure out the connection. 
*To keep this thread manageable, nonessential posts, and reports of problems that have been solved, may be removed.  This can mean that subsequent posts may quote messages which are no longer being shown.*


----------



## Makai Guy

> Plus I received an email that I have a PM from a Tugger, but its not there.



I suspect this falls under the category listed above: Messages Posted on Old Board after 10:40 am (US EDT) Sept 30 are lost.  The timestamp on the email should confirm or deny this.

If you still have the email which identifies the sender, perhaps you can contact him/her and ask to have it reposted.


----------



## tiel

When I use my ipad3, I get a "sorry no match" error when I click on New Posts or Today's Posts from the tool bar;  I am using Safari.  When I use my iMac ( also using Safari), I have no issues with these two toolbar options.  Is it some setting on my iPad?


----------



## Makai Guy

No iPad to try anything here.  We'll have to hope somebody that knows something about iPads can answer.


----------



## MichaelColey

Looks like you guys did an incredible job, with virtually no problems reported!  Congrats!


----------



## Makai Guy

MichaelColey said:


> Looks like you guys did an incredible job, with virtually no problems reported!  Congrats!



Oh, we had our share of problems.  We just cleared the posts out as the problems were fixed to make sure there weren't any problems buried in the middle of a long thread.


----------



## Passepartout

Makai Guy said:


> No iPad to try anything here.  We'll have to hope somebody that knows something about iPads can answer.



I know little enough about iPads operation, it it has seemed odd that most of the time, in TUG, clicking the New Posts button, I got the same result at others- No Match, Try Other search terms, or something like that. Other times, it actually displays New Posts. I couldn't explain why one and not the other. Thought it might have something to do with emptying my cache files.

Today, since the upgrade, New Posts button on the iPad seems to be working like it does on my Windows 'chine. If you made any changes, thanks, it may have worked. Otherwise today is just a day when the stars align and Apple emulates Windows. I will wait for a while to see if it continues before genuflecting.

Jim


----------



## Makai Guy

Passepartout said:


> Today, since the upgrade, New Posts button on the iPad seems to be working like it does on my Windows 'chine. *If you made any changes*, thanks, it may have worked. Otherwise today is just a day when the stars align and Apple emulates Windows. I will wait for a while to see if it continues before genuflecting.


No changes, at least none that I can see would have anything to do with this, I'm afraid.


----------



## Rent_Share

Intermitently when I first post I get






Refreshing I then see






FYI


----------



## Makai Guy

Rent_Share said:


> Intermitently when I first post I get



Is this posting via the quick reply box at the bottom of the thread page, or via the full editor?

If via the quick reply box, this is done solely on your computer via Javascript and what they call "Ajax" technology.  If done via the full editor, it is done via a new page downloaded from the board, which then downloads a rebuilt thread page when the message is entered.

Since your illustration did not include a quote, I'm assuming you used the quick edit box, and I'm  suspecting a quirk in IE8's Ajax implementation.


----------



## Rent_Share

IMHO I don't use  quick reply, it happened again this morning, I will pay closer attention next time


----------



## Conan

Makai Guy said:


> No changes, at least none that I can see would have anything to do with this, I'm afraid.



Ditto.  Until the upgrade, "new posts" came up empty on Ipad.  Now it seems to be working as it should.


----------



## Makai Guy

Conan said:


> Ditto.  Until the upgrade, "new posts" came up empty on Ipad.  Now it seems to be working as it should.



Good to hear.  Could be something improved by vBulletin in the last 5 years, I guess... 

FWIW I borrowed a friend's iPad3 for a few minutes and Today's Posts (not logged in) and New Posts (logged in) worked properly.


----------



## Beefnot

I discovered an odd bug. When I am in a given forum and "search this forum", I have no issues except for in the Sightings/Distressed forum. When I attempt to "search this forum" the entry box drops down but after I type one character, the entry box disappears. I have to click "search this forum" again to finish entering my search criteria. I so far am only experiencing this issue in the one forum.


----------



## Makai Guy

Beefnot said:


> I discovered an odd bug. When I am in a given forum and "search this forum", I have no issues except for in the Sightings/Distressed forum. When I attempt to "search this forum" the entry box drops down but after I type one character, the entry box disappears. I have to click "search this forum" again to finish entering my search criteria. I so far am only experiencing this issue in the one forum.



That IS odd.  FWIW, I just tried a Search This Forum search in Sightings/Distressed without this happening.  Firefox 15.0.1 on Win7.

Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## Beefnot

Makai Guy said:


> That IS odd.  FWIW, I just tried a Search This Forum search in Sightings/Distressed without this happening.  Firefox 15.0.1 on Win7.
> 
> Anybody else seeing this?



Forgot to mention, I am having this happen on my ipad2.


----------



## hypnotiq

Makai Guy said:


> That IS odd.  FWIW, I just tried a Search This Forum search in Sightings/Distressed without this happening.  Firefox 15.0.1 on Win7.
> 
> Anybody else seeing this?



More info for you. I wasnt able to repro it either and I did it on the following configs.

Win7 + IE9 (touch monitor)
Win7 + IE10 (touch monitor)
Win8 + Desktop IE10 (touch monitor)
Win8 + Modern IE10 (touch monitor)
Win8 Series 7 Slate + Desktop IE10
Win8 Series 7 Slate + Modern IE10


----------



## Beefnot

hypnotiq said:


> More info for you. I wasnt able to repro it either and I did it on the following configs.
> 
> Win7 + IE9 (touch monitor)
> Win7 + IE10 (touch monitor)
> Win8 + Desktop IE10 (touch monitor)
> Win8 + Modern IE10 (touch monitor)
> Win8 Series 7 Slate + Desktop IE10
> Win8 Series 7 Slate + Modern IE10



Damn Apple.


----------



## Quadmaniac

*Wondering ?*

I was wondering if the main directory refreshes at certain intervals ? I look at the last topic/post summary from the main directory and then decide whether to click into the area if there is a new post. Sometimes it appears that there hasn't been activity, but clicking on say Exchanges it shows a bunch of new posts to threads even though the main directory may show a thread that had a post say yesterday. Is it that I just need to refresh that page ?


----------

